# Project on library management system



## ra_sriniketan (Jun 21, 2008)

Need the ERD and DFD of library management system.Is there any sites from where I can get it?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 21, 2008)

I dont know, but you can make one yourself, you understand them right? then it should be easy.


----------



## ra_sriniketan (Jun 22, 2008)

Need the DFD urgently.


----------

